# cornell 1000's 155-80 13 inch tires



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

just got me a set of them from local pep boy's store they seem to be a pretty good tire for the price $90 for all four.
any of you roll on them and if so what do you think about them and have you have any problems with them?
are they a pretty good tire and do they hold up for a longtime
thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THERE GREAT


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 21 2008, 06:23 AM~9993269
> *THERE GREAT
> *


yeah they look to be a really nice tire for the price i love them so far


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Real Good Tire for the price.........


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Did they mount them for you?


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 21 2008, 03:13 PM~9994564
> *Did they mount them for you?
> *


o hell no took them to my rim shop had them mounted there


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 21 2008, 03:12 PM~9994553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 20 2008, 11:23 PM~9993269
> *THERE GREAT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

lol i read this today and went and got a set. $90.66 with tax


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Feb 21 2008, 08:49 PM~9999699
> *lol i read this today and went and got a set. $90.66 with tax
> *


damn i got to find a pep boys..these look better than the ones walmart sells for 30.00 a peice?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 21 2008, 06:52 PM~9999743
> *damn i got to find a pep boys..these look better than the ones walmart sells for 30.00 a peice?
> *


The cornells look better than wal marts. :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i hope they're the same price here in sa, i need to pick up a set next week


thats a damn good looking tire :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 21 2008, 09:06 PM~9999908
> *The cornells look better than wal marts. :biggrin:
> *


yeah sucks..only pepboys is 2 hours away..damn arkansas.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Cornell's on my Regal. Had to have one replaced @ Pep Boys and total came to $38 mounted and balanced.


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

HANKOOKS & COOPERS 
the best :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

these seemed to wear out real easy on the side wall, i got the second whitewall after about 5 3 wheels


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ANYBODY ROLLING ON DAYTON TIRES???? I LIKE THE LOOK OF THESE TIRES.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

My local Pep Boys said they would mount and balance them for me, and I told them I had 13x7s. I'll let you know how it goes... 



> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 22 2008, 03:49 AM~10002793
> *ANYBODY ROLLING ON DAYTON TIRES???? I LIKE THE LOOK OF THESE TIRES.
> *


Yeah, I have a set of Dayton whitewalls for my daily Fleetwood. They're mounted on the stock 15" wheels for the winter, so they're not 13s, but they're still a very nice looking tire IMO, and they were relatively cheap.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 22 2008, 03:49 AM~10002793
> *ANYBODY ROLLING ON DAYTON TIRES???? I LIKE THE LOOK OF THESE TIRES.
> *


Not a very good pic, sorry. I'll have to get a better one. 15" Dayton whitewalls...They have a nice, smooth sidewall that's good for shining.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 22 2008, 01:49 AM~10002793
> *ANYBODY ROLLING ON DAYTON TIRES???? I LIKE THE LOOK OF THESE TIRES.
> *


yea i had them on my big body before. i liked them they had a tall tread pattern when brand new they have the look of the 520's :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 22 2008, 08:18 AM~10003037
> *My local Pep Boys said they would mount and balance them for me, and I told them I had 13x7s.  I'll let you know how it goes...
> Yeah, I have a set of Dayton whitewalls for my daily Fleetwood.  They're mounted on the stock 15" wheels for the winter, so they're not 13s, but they're still a very nice looking tire IMO, and they were relatively cheap.
> *



pop boys here said they would mount my 14s...they even told me they can get the cornells in 175/70s with WW for 39.99 ......well see about that when time comes and i need a tire


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Just Googled Cornell 1000 to see what came up... 

Make / Models : Model/Build Years: 
*PEP BOYS / CORNELL 1000* 9999
PEP BOYS / DEFINITY DAKOTA A/T 9999
PEP BOYS / DEFINITY DAKOTA H/T 9999
PEP BOYS / DEFINITY EX600 9999
PEP BOYS / FUTURA 2000 RADIAL LTE 9999
PEP BOYS / FUTURA GLS SUPER SPORT 9999
PEP BOYS / FUTURA SCRAMBLER A/P 9999
Manufacturer : PEP BOYS Mfr's Report Date : OCT 27, 2006
NHTSA CAMPAIGN ID Number : 06T023000 
N/A
NHTSA Action Number: N/A
Component: TIRES:TREAD/BELT
Potential Number Of Units Affected : 8583
Summary:
CERTAIN PEP BOYS TIRES OF VARIOUS MODELS LISTED ABOVE *MANUFACTURED BETWEEN AUGUST 6 AND AUGUST 19, 2006 (DOT SERIAL WEEKS 3206 AND 3306.) SOME OF THE SUBJECT TIRES MAY HAVE BEEN PRODUCED WITH NON-CONFORMING BELT WIRE COAT STOCK. IF PLACED IN SERVICE, THE SUBJECT TIRES MAY DEVELOP A BELT SEPARATION DUE TO A REDUCED ABILITY TO PREVENT CORROSION OF THE STEEL WIRES IN AN INSTANCE WHERE MOISTURE REACHES THE STEEL BELT.*
Consequence:
A BELT SEPARATION COULD RESULT IN A VEHICLE CRASH.
Remedy:
PEP BOYS WILL NOTIFY OWNERS AND REPLACE THE DEFECTIVE TIRES FREE OF CHARGE. THE RECALL BEGAN ON OCTOBER 25, 2006. OWNERS MAY CONTACT CONSUMER SERVICE HOTLINE AT 800-737-2697.
Notes:
PEP BOYS RECALL NO. 147. CUSTOMERS MAY CONTACT THE NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFETY ADMINISTRATION¿S VEHICLE SAFETY HOTLINE AT 1-888-327-4236 (TTY: 1-800-424-9153); OR GO TO HTTP://WWW.SAFERCAR.GOV.


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

cornell is a cheap tire,if we pay chingos of feria on paint,hydra. etc.....
why not spend it on quality tires,hankook,coopers,dayton you'll
pay a lot more but it'll be money well spent....


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Feb 25 2008, 04:35 PM~10024530
> * you'll
> pay a lot more but it'll be money well spent....
> *


how much more?


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

D-Cheese has Hankooks for about $41 dls. a tire,they are some nice
looking tires he's good people many on here will vouch for that.....
Cooper tires are about the same price i just picked a set up
for $200 good price,don't need them but good to have around.
Me personally i have 2 sets of hankooks,1 set coopers,1set of 520 cokers
all 13's


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Where do people get Dayton 155/80R13?

I think I got my Dayton tires at STS (a chain here in NJ and NY I think), but IDK any other places that sell them.

Also, I think Firestone still sells 155/80R13, but none of my local tire shops carry them. I'll have to call the couple of Firestone stores that are around.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Anybody know where to get the Dayton tires? Preferably in 13s......


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 25 2008, 01:55 PM~10026237
> *Anybody know where to get the Dayton tires? Preferably in 13s......
> *


try crowd91 he's got them....


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Feb 25 2008, 03:13 PM~10025928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Echo-o-o-o


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 25 2008, 03:18 PM~10026425
> *Echo-o-o-o
> *


Well name a shop!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 25 2008, 04:20 PM~10026443
> *Well name a shop!
> *


I asked the question AND named a shop.  But IDK any other places to buy them, and I HATE dealing with fucking STS...fucking dick lickers in that place tell you one price at the counter and then double it on your bill. :angry:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 20 2008, 11:23 PM~9993269
> *THERE GREAT
> *


X2!!! 

WHY BUY EXPENSIVE TIRES IF U ARE ONLY GONNA WEAR OUT THE FIRST ROW OF TREAD???? (I KNOW YOU FUCKERS ON HERE GOTTA HAVE EXTENDED ARMS) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 22 2008, 03:49 AM~10002793
> *ANYBODY ROLLING ON DAYTON TIRES???? I LIKE THE LOOK OF THESE TIRES.
> *


i rolled them on my impala for a while, over all nice, lasted long enough n didnt gimmie any problems


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Feb 25 2008, 11:35 AM~10024530
> *cornell is a cheap tire,if we pay chingos of feria on paint,hydra. etc.....
> why not spend it on quality tires,hankook,coopers,dayton you'll
> pay a lot more but it'll be money well spent....
> *



2" extended a-arms, lol.

Aaron wheres the nearest pep boys? springfield? i dont think they have em in arkansas


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Ive rolled all them tire brands mentioned and they all wear out in the the front the same amount of time, give or take a week, on my ride but the cornells price cant be beat.........and I drive to work on 13x7's 30 miles one way..............


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 26 2008, 09:56 PM~10037934
> *I drive to work on 13x7's 30 miles one way..............
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

dayton are better looking than cornells. 140/set in alb mounted and balanced compared 120 for cornells.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Feb 28 2008, 03:34 AM~10048353
> *dayton are better looking than cornells. 140/set in alb mounted and balanced  compared 120 for cornells.
> *


But where did you get them is the $25,000 question? 


And dude earlier was right...I was looking at my Daytons last night, and they do kind of look like 5.20s. They have a similar tread pattern especially.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.daytontiresales.com/bridgestone...=80&diameter=13


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 28 2008, 10:20 AM~10049256
> *http://www.daytontiresales.com/bridgestone...=80&diameter=13
> *


Look to Dayton Tire Sales for all of your vehicle's tire and service needs. We have been in business since 1968. In fact, we are still located at 3703 Texoma Parkway, next door to Whistle Stop Car Spa.


So that's the name of the place - Dayton Tire Sales - and they just happen to sell Dayton tires, as well as Bridgestone, Firestone, etc. It doesn't even say what state.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

DAYTON TIRE SALES
3703 TEXOMA PKWY
SHERMAN, TX 75090
Phone: (903) 893-0622
Toll Free: (800) 829-4625
Fax: (903) 893-5946

That's just that 1 shop. Does anybody know any chains that sell Dayton tires? Not too many places around here carry them that I've found, other than those pole smokers at STS.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

FIRESTONE/BRIDGESTONE. OWNS DAYTON AND FUSION. 

A SMALLER SHOP THAT PROVIDES FIRESTONE WILL PROVIDE DAYTON BUT IT WILL MOST LIKELY COST MORE THAN FROM THE SOURCE.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Feb 28 2008, 12:49 PM~10050041
> *FIRESTONE/BRIDGESTONE. OWNS DAYTON AND FUSION.
> 
> A SMALLER SHOP THAT PROVIDES FIRESTONE WILL PROVIDE DAYTON BUT IT WILL MOST LIKELY COST MORE THAN FROM THE SOURCE.
> *


Good info. :thumbsup: I have a couple Firestone shops around. I'll give them a call to see what's the what.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 25 2008, 03:23 PM~10026460
> *I asked the question AND named a shop.   But IDK any other places to buy them, and I HATE dealing with fucking STS...fucking dick lickers in that place tell you one price at the counter and then double it on your bill.  :angry:
> *


Thats not right!!  I would be mad as hellllllllll!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 28 2008, 04:52 PM~10051765
> *Thats not right!!   I would be mad as hellllllllll!
> *


Yeah, the final straw with those pricks was when they told me one price to mount and balance tires for my girl's car, then I went to pick it up and they tried to charge me double, and wouldn't let me leave with the car UNLESS I PAID!!! :angry: I called up the regional manager to complain, and ended up getting the difference back, but they acted as if I was the problem. :uh: And the worst part of it is I handled the business for my girl since a lot of shops try to take advantage of women, and they still tried to take advantage of me!!! :twak: Fuckers.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh, another time before that, I took my blue '94 in for an alignment (before it was juiced, no less), and the fucker came out riding worse than when I brought it in! :buttkick:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 26 2008, 06:36 PM~10036324
> *2" extended a-arms, lol.
> 
> Aaron wheres the nearest pep boys? springfield?  i dont think they have em in arkansas
> *


yep here in springfield where im at now....3 miles from me lol...let me know if you need something from there


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I just dropped by my local Firestone while on my lunch break. They have the Firestone 155/80R13s for $38 and change. They don't carry the Daytons here for some reason. They told me they're more popular in the south.  They also have some "house brand" for $19.94 each. They're not the Cornell that Pep Boys has, but some no-name brand I can't even remember.

FYI


----------

